
Facebook Now Worth $50 Billion In Secondary Trading - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/29/facebook-now-worth-50-billion-in-secondary-trading/
======
jonpaul
Am I one of the few who thinks that this is absurd? This reminds me of that 37
Signals Article: [http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1941-press-
release-37signals-...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1941-press-
release-37signals-valuation-tops-100-billion-after-bold-vc-investment) I
realize that this valuation doesn't come from a VC investment but from a
private stock exchange. Regardless, is Facebook really worth $50 billion
though?

~~~
omarchowdhury
This is just a valuation based on the last traded price on a relatively
illiquid market. If Facebook was traded on a public exchange (where all market
participants would have access to Facebook's vital financials) or was just
acquired would we know its true worth.

~~~
onlythestrong
On a public exchange, there is more liquidity, but the valuation would still
be based on the last traded price. Nevertheless, I guess this gets you closer
to its "true worth"

------
yoseph
Ya know who are the real winners in all this madness? SecondMarket and
SharesPost.

~~~
charlesju
This also makes great fodder for tech news outlets.

------
jhuckestein
TC's constant appraisal of Facebook is annoying. They most likely have a deal
of some sort.

~~~
alastair
They get the same deal as the rest of the media. They keep writing
sensationalist stories, we'll keep talking about it, and advertisers pay them
for it.

